

The first fully ecological search engine in the world - szczupak
http://www.amazingstartups.com/ecocho-the-first-fully-ecological-search-engine-in-the-world/

======
AndyKelley
I know this comment is going to be immediately downvoted, but holy god, what a
stupid idea.

~~~
rms
At first glance it does seem like a dumb marketing gimmick. And I'm not going
to start using them, because I use Google via the Firefox toolbar.

Still, if hundreds of thousands of people were to switch to this search
engine, in addition to being very profitable for Echocho, it would be a net
gain for the environment over people using regular Yahoo. I doubt they can
manage to fully cover the externalities of their existence, but it seems
better to plant trees than to not plant trees.

Is TheHungerSite still around? They should publish statistics about how much
good they have done in the world.

